# Help is needed so bad, PLEASE CAN YOU HELP



## Trouble

*I normally would never ask people for money no matter what, but I need to ask for a family member. My cousin's cat was found with a broken leg. She is only 6 months old and is at the 
24 Hr Surrey Animal Hospital
604-592-2181 
155-7135 138 St, Surrey, BC V3W 7T9 
She is going to need surgery to have pins put in. She is NOT an outdoor cat and we are not sure how she did this. I have called a few humane society's and have gotten 2 of them to donate $50 each. The owner his made a deal with me on my Visa for $200. This is going to cost around $700-$800 to make her all better. I can't allow a 6 month old kitten to be put to death over a broken leg.
I am asking if anyone can possbily help with ANY amount. Every bit helps. I have posted on Craig's list, kijiji and the buy and sell. I know it is the worst time to ask, but I am hoping that this GIVING kinda time might help.
This is no scam and I in no way will do anything with the money but help Emo. Alot of people on here can tell you I am not that kind of person. I don't want to hear that people shouldn't have animal's if they can't afford them. Knowone thinks this will ever happen. If it was me, I might have to do the same as she is. All her animal's are fixed or getting fixed. They WILL NOT breed and they don't go outside.
Thank you in advance for anyone that can help.*


----------



## effox

Do you have paypal?


----------



## Trouble

*I am setting one up again. I have collected $200 so far in donations from society's and my daughter has raised $13. I was feeling at a loss, but my spirits have listed.*


----------



## Trouble

*Yes I do now, but have no idea how to use it. lol*


----------



## Claudia

I wish i could help Jen but i cant, I am expecting Macy to have her puppies soon and is gonna b hard on the pocket, i hope u guys get enough help so that kitty can get the surgery done


----------



## Trouble

*Ya you have your hands full. She has 2 female dogs as well and the neighbor has a male and wont get it fixed. I pray to god it never gets over that fence like you. I am so stressed helping, but how can I not? If I could get the money that people owe me I could help even more, or at least buy my kids more Christmas presents. I am still waiting for my money from the Olympics. Boy, when you get screwed you really get screwed. Come on good luck.*


----------



## pdoutaz

If you figure out the paypal thing - I can donate a small amount - PM me with details


----------



## seanyuki

Hi Jennifer......perhaps we could do a garage sale/plus fish related items ASAP and raised some money.


----------



## Mferko

hope you get this sorted  poor kitty
pls consider getting pet insurance after this is all over


----------



## Trouble

I am up for any suggestions. I am trying hard, but I have been so burned in that past by people. I would say no if it wasn't family. I know she wont not pay me. I have the pay pal all set up, not I just need to know what to give to people for them to donate. I am going to get pictures of her so people can see who they are helping. It is so nice to have people help people. I now have 5 cats and know I would do anything if it was one of mine. Look at what I went through with the one day old kitten and how much I forked out. $477 and still paying and she died.


----------



## Trouble

_*I do have to say again that this is NOT one of my cats. I have started to look into that blood donor thing I heard about for her. She has taken in stray cats to help them. One was left by a drug house when they got kicked out so she kept it and it just goes on from there. If you knew her life you would be thankful for your own.*_


----------



## effox

Give us your email address so we can donate via paypal Jen.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## April

another eaSIER WAY is email money transfer. still just need the email addy.
or..anyone coming to my shop ill take it and get it to her. ill keep track and meet up or send to her. ill donate 20.00 .


----------



## effox

I'll donate another $20, I just need the email addy.


----------



## gklaw

April. Count me in for a $20. I will pay you back on your next delivery.


----------



## April

ill meet up with you tomorrow nite if i dont forget gordon. got the lasers..just forgot to pack em tonite.


----------



## Trouble

*You guys rock.* _*My email is *_[email protected]


----------



## Aquaman

Trouble said:


> *You guys rock.* _*My email is *_[email protected]


Ya we have our moments don't we  I will toss in 20 ....sending pm .


----------



## fraggalrock

We had situations like this when I worked at a vet hospital people could pay in person or over the phone on the animals bill.this might also be a way to avoid paypal fees and the time it takes to transfer the funds


----------



## effox

Payment made.

Be sure to post the picture of the kitty on here so we can see the little guy.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Trouble

*I am really not a fan of this vet, but she is there and the ball has started rolling. I really hate asking people for help, but I feel I can't help her without help from others. This is the vet she is at under the name 'Emo'.*

Surrey Animal Hospital_Contact Us

*
My daughter has raised $13 by asking friends and I got 2 $50 donations and $100 from the Royal humane society. I lent her my last $200 on my Visa so we are up to $413 not including anything from here yet.
April said that she will collect any donations from anyone at her store. Thanks again everyone for all your help so far and in the furture.*


----------



## katienaha

It's amazing what a bake sale can accomplish, or if anyone knits hats or scarves or makes christmas ornaments... 

A group of people in PG here had a bake sale at the hospital to raise funds for and AIDS fundraiser, and the bake sale alone raised 400 dollars.


----------



## Trouble

*I would so do that if I had the time. If we don't get the last bit of money I will do something like that next week. Thanks for the tip. If this happened before the meeting on the 1st I would have done something that night. I think for all the people that do donate at least $20 I will plan on making them a little something something.*


----------



## Trouble

*Ok so I was just thinking of your idea. This is what I will do since time is not on our side. For everyone that donates at least $20 or more you will be getting something in return. My daughter and I will be making up gifts of all different things. Maybe April will have a new years fish gathering and we can give them to you them. We have a few idea in mind already for gifts. Even other members can donate things for the gifts/prices/thank yous. If there is any money left over I will take a poll as to what everyone thinks should be done with it. SPCA or another shelter.*


----------



## katienaha

if it didnt cost an arm and a leg to ship things, i would ship some handmade christmas ornaments that i made. i wish I had some money to donate, but funds are tight around here.


----------



## April

i know someone who had to mortgage their house to fix their pet. 
id tell the vet to get going..by the time they operate and she takes a day or two to recover you will have the money. 
give them the deposit. sooner its fixed the better.


----------



## katienaha

the things we do for the creatures we love. my 2 dogs shots today cost 150 together. Yikes... I cant imagine what I would do if they were injured.


----------



## Trouble

*I know. When Hailey might have needed a C section costing $1200 I gulped. A kitten was rushed at a day old and didn't make it, the bill was $477 and I am still paying for it.
She is going in tonight for the surgery. We have $400 down so far not including any donations from on here or my daughter's. I will take that in tomorrow. I want to be able to put $100 in tomorrow.*

*Thats the thing, how high will you go?*


----------



## Claudia

Yeah it is expensive, if my dog was not doing better with his treatment then we had to go to surgery and the doctor told me it is $5,000 and he wont b the same plus he is 13 years old, good thing treatment is working good and he is a happy dog, i just have to keep on buying the meds cause he needs them for the rest of his life


----------



## TCR

how much will it cost to amputate instead of pins?


----------



## Trouble

*More as far as I know. It would be the whole back leg. Front would be different. Just crazy really. So young and such a bad break from probably falling. We ruled out her getting kicked by anyone. Thank goodness.*


----------



## effox

I don't need a gift, I just want to see a picture of the cutie. I love animals, and my cat is a little fat bastard who doesn't appreciate my company most of the time. Such an attitude with that guy.

Let us know about the pic when everything has calmed down.


----------



## Trouble

*Well the vet is being a total jerk. He wouldn't talk to anyone but me last night. He told us she would get her surgery last night and this morning she still hasn't gotten it. He says that leg is to swollen. I told him the money is coming in. He is all about money. I am getting really fed up. He wont be in till 11 and then crap might have to hit the fan. Any suggestions?*


----------



## Claudia

Maybe go to a diferent vet?


----------



## Trouble

*Thinking about it but we would lose all the donations givin. So frustrating. If she hasn't had it by tomorrow I am gonna raise a little hell. How I am not sure just yet.*


----------



## Acipenser

Why not take the cat to the spca, wont they at least do the surgery ? I had a dog when I was a kid my dad called her the $10,000 dollar dog, she loved to chase cars.

Phone around to a bunch of vets maybe you will find one that will do the sugery at cost.
They do have some over head but it can not be that much.

Maybe tell us a little more about the person needing the help, I am a bit jaded and a major skeptic but am willing to help out if I know whats going on.


----------



## Acipenser

Google is your friend :
Pet Vets: BC SPCA offers free services in the Downtown Eastside | Megaphone

Any ailment requiring more complex treatment is directed to the SPCA Animal Hospital in East Vancouver, where lowincome patrons are offered a discounted rate for services. But some procedures can be pricey, and while the SPCA can cover some of the cost, people on a tight budget may not be able to afford the rest of the fee and the animal may be put down-at no cost to the owner.


----------



## Rajan

can we go to the hospital and donate


----------



## big_bubba_B

if he wont do it is he atleast giving antibiotics if it is broken that badly infection is going to set in . but if she has other animals unfortunaly may have to consider the unpleasent option . if it is gonna put in financial hardship . people come first. it sucks and wish her the best in helping to tsake care of the kitten .


----------



## Trouble

*Ok so she got the surgery last night. Thank god. Now the b*st*rd is asking for $200 more cause they had to wait to do the surgery. NO HE WAITED cause of the money. I am so pissed. He wont talk to the owner of the cat he only wants to talk to me. We just got another $100 donation from a society but still short.*

*You can ask Claudia, Dave, Pat, April, Barry and a few other people on here who I am and they will tell you I am not a scammer. I hate asking and I feel bad, but I will give back.*

_*My cousin.......
Early 30's, single mother of 3 12, 13 & 15. She was born with FAS/FAE so she started out in life with crap on her plate. My aunt adopted her days old. She always looked up to me but we stopped speaking 12 years ago due to her choice in men and some family issues. I heard she had cats and many kittens and that it wasn't stopping. I knew I would be the only one that she would listen to about this. So we started chatting and at the time she had 13 adult cats and 14 kittens. I found homes for 11 kittens at $50 each and I used the money to get 7 of her cats fixed, shots and tatooed. 2 were hit by cars in the summer and one had a prolasped uterus and since she was out of town I had to put the cat down. Didn't find the kittens for 3 days and 1 was gone and three had to be put down. I told her to take them to a vet and say you found them. She did and one has a great life now. So right now she has 10 cats, 2 dogs and 2 ferrets. Yes I know what you are thinking. At one time she has 23 cats. She is a tipical animal horder but I have helped he stop. So we are now trying to save the 6 month old kitten. I tried to tell her to let it go at 8 weeks, but the mom was 1 hit and the grandmother was the one with the uterus thing. There will never be anymore kittens in this house and she does feed them all. If I never stepped in who knows how many more kittens there would be. So she is trying, but with FAS if you know anything about it, it is like a desease. She is a good person and loves her animal's. I know at least she wont be like so many girls that I THOUGHT were friends and stab me in the back. I don't mind helping and she is family.*_

*And YES you can drop by the vet and donate. BUT PLEASE ask for a reciept cause I want to know how many people dropped in to donate as I wouldn't put it past them to say knowone did and keep the money. I would like a record and proof. *

*155-7135 138th Street Surrey 604-592-2181*

*I will never go to this vet EVER after this and I ask other people not to either. There are so many other vets with just as good of prices.*


----------



## katienaha

Im glad you are helping this person. I work for people with disabilities, and FASD is not exactly seen as a disease (nor is any disability), but it is absolutely a disability. A difficult one too, as it is still new in the medical books, and there is no real medical treatment, just behavioural training and modification. 

Keep trying.


----------



## Trouble

*Ya and people blame the person. Not like it is their fault for being born that way.*

So far I have recieved :

$100 Royal city humane society
$100 Caress
$50 CPP
$150 Vancouver humane society
$200 from the owner 
$18 from my daughter going door to door
$20 from Chris from this forum
$40 pending from 2 other people on here. Just waiting for the transfer.

$678.40


----------



## big_bubba_B

wow thats great .


----------



## Trouble

*I know. I am in shock. So glad that there are so many nice people and society's. I wish I knew more to call. I wish I could shove the money somewhere. I will never use this vet EVER and I hope anyone in Surrey never does either.*


----------



## effox

I for one won't be seeing that vet based on your advice.


----------



## Trouble

*I love the Newton vet but they are a little more money. I will also be trying out the City Pet Care Hospital $120-728 King George. There is a vet in Guildford on 104 and 156th that I have been to. Never had a problem with them. Another one that was nice when I went in to get advantage was near 108th and 148th I think.
The owner went in today to see her cat and they were very rude to her. She wanted to take pictures of the X rays and cat for me to post. The guy wanted to talk to me and not her again. You would think they would try and be the best in this day and age of the internet. Word of mouth used to be all we had, but not now.*


----------



## Trouble




----------



## Trouble




----------



## Trouble




----------



## effox

Cute cat, thanks for posting!


----------



## Trouble

*They say she needs X rays after 10 days and that they are keeping her for 10 days. Anyone ells think that is to long? I would think 3-5 days. She doesn't have an IV either but all the other cats in there do.*


----------



## effox

I've never had an animal break any bones so I couldn't say with any intelligence, but that does seem like a long period of time.


----------



## Trouble

*I need to post not to make any more donations to that vet. The kitten is going to be moved tomorrow. I can't say much ells right now only that we feel her care is not what it should be. Very sad. So we are looking into another vet for her to go to till she can go home.*


----------



## Claudia

I hope u find a better vet, one that actually cares for animals


----------



## pisces

poor cat! wish he/she be okie after surgery her leg! if need help again! pls give me your email, i would like to help a little amount!


----------



## Trouble

*Ok so I just got back from the vet. She is eating and drinking and looking good so I don't want to rock the boat. We are still in need of donations. Yes they can still be made right to the vet but make sure you pay by cheque, Credit card or get a reciept that says donations for Emo on it.*


----------



## TCR

Theres a really nice vet in langley near colossis


----------



## Trouble

*Ya I will be looking for one to take my cat to to get spayed VERY soon.*


----------



## TCR

He was nice, tried to lower my old dogs surgery but it was still too expensive.. And she was brittle and was nice enough to warn me that there was a high possibility that it will happen to the other side.. He did want to help tho


----------



## shelltoes

Trouble said:


> *They say she needs X rays after 10 days and that they are keeping her for 10 days. Anyone ells think that is to long? I would think 3-5 days. She doesn't have an IV either but all the other cats in there do.*


Yes that IMO is too long.. I'm not a Vet, maybe there are complications..My Cat broke his leg 2years ago climbing our window security bars. 12 pins and a titanium plate to repair his Fibula and Tibia and $4000 later .. He was only held for the day after surgery then he had to live in a dog crate in our living room for 6 weeks.


----------



## effox

He's probably holding to wait for the money or charge you additional housing fees.


----------



## Trouble

*Legally he can't hold the cat. So when she is ready to go home he can't hold her. He isn't charging for boarding. I feel a bit better, but we still need $300 more.*


----------



## effox

I'm glad he's not charging for board.


----------



## Trouble

*We went to get her today and she has worms. She also threw up and has lost her voice plus is so constipated they has to give her an enema. Poor Emo. She wouldn't take my jar of donations cause they are not rolled. They aren't charging for the stay there though.*


----------



## effox

Deworming can be nasty. Hopefully the meds won't make her sicker.


----------

